# North central illinois gaming



## carlbobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking for more players for weekend gaming. As of now there are two players. We are deciding between 4E D&D, Shadowrun 4ed, Star Wars SAGA, Deadlands, Heroes Unlimited or Fallout RPG. We are open to other suggestions as well. We will most likely be playing in Tonica but we can travel if someone else wishes to host. If this interests you please feel free to email me at carlmaxbobojr@yahoo.com with any questions.​


----------

